# Bus trip from TJ to San Luis Potosi



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

In 6 or 7 weeks I will be going back from San Diego to SLP. I have thought of touring and stopping at 3 places on the way back by bus. A couple of nights in Culiacan, Mazatlan and Durango.

Anyone have suggestions of where the most convenient parts of town would be good to get a room and what I might expect to pay? Near the central plazas would be best and what places would be nice to visit while there? I am conversional fluent in Spanish. Alan


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It seems to me that you crowded 3 cities pretty close together to stay in and starting in with a long (15 hour ) stretch.
First of all I would wait until the new quota between Durango and Maz is open...
Secondly, maybe there is a reason the government built a bypass around Culliacan, ( home of the Sinaloa Cartel)
I would travel from Tijuana to Navojoa to Mazatlan ... just my 2 centavos.......


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> In 6 or 7 weeks I will be going back from San Diego to SLP. I have thought of touring and stopping at 3 places on the way back by bus. A couple of nights in Culiacan, Mazatlan and Durango.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions of where the most convenient parts of town would be good to get a room and what I might expect to pay? Near the central plazas would be best and what places would be nice to visit while there? I am conversional fluent in Spanish. Alan


I may be going to Durango a little sooner, Alan, and will be looking for an affordable hotel in the central plaza area. I will post back when I find one.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> It seems to me that you crowded 3 cities pretty close together to stay in and starting in with a long (15 hour ) stretch.
> First of all I would wait until the new quota between Durango and Maz is open...
> Secondly, maybe there is a reason the government built a bypass around Culliacan, ( home of the Sinaloa Cartel)
> I would travel from Tijuana to Navojoa to Mazatlan ... just my 2 centavos.......


I can´t change the dates as I have business in Mexicali and San Diego and should be finished with both places in about 7 weeks or less.

I also live in SLP which the shortest and most direct route over the Sierra Madres is from Mx. 15 Mazatlan to Durango then Zacatecas and down into San Luis Potosi.

I have friends in Mexicali that used to live in Culiacan in Mexicali and have been wanting to see the place for some time now. 

As far as narcos/thugs etc. in Culiacan - Mexicali and TJ have their share and I know not to bother searching out places that might get me noticed. I dress in senior type clothes and have short greying hair. It was one reason I was asking what I should put on my list of things to see in these 3 places and where to get a room. 

I also will get a 50% discount with my INAPAM card on the buses. Alan


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> I also will get a 50% discount with my INAPAM card on the buses. Alan


Can you tell me a little more about the INAPAM card?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> I may be going to Durango a little sooner, Alan, and will be looking for an affordable hotel in the central plaza area. I will post back when I find one.


I will be away from this website as I never take the laptop when travelling and leave next week. I will be checking in here when at the local internet $10.00 peso per hour hole in the wall in Mexicali when there though. Alan


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Can you tell me a little more about the INAPAM card?


With an INM card you go to the local INAPAM office [Federal] and take 2 passport size front view photos, your INM card, your proof of address, your CURP card and being 60 years old or more can get the card for free. It took me 25 minutes.

ALL bus lines in Mexico give a 50% discount with the card. It has on their websites how many seats are available to INAPAM travelers. 

The way to do it is go a few days or more early and buy your ticket. If you do not know the exact time you will be travelling buy an "open" ticket and show up at the bus station when travelling or before that and get a seat. 

I have seen many more seniors than ETN bus lines allow for INAPAM, which is 8 seats, travelling at Christmas time or close so I suspect it is first come first serve as at Christmas time they are all full. Primera Plus has 15 or so INAPAM seats available on each bus.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> With an INM card you go to the local INAPAM office [Federal] and take 2 passport size front view photos, your INM card, your proof of address, your CURP card and being 60 years old or more can get the card for free. It took me 25 minutes.
> 
> ALL bus lines in Mexico give a 50% discount with the card. It has on their websites how many seats are available to INAPAM travelers.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call a great tip --- the kind of information that makes it worth joining the forum. Thanks.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Well I spent 8 weeks on the border and ended up flying back to Central Mexico from Tijuana yesterday as I wanted to get back fast as I missed it here. No bus trip.

All our business went as planned with no problems. I sold the Mexicali hoiuse. Now we have no reason to go there anymore. I am a bit sad as I like the place.

I guess I will have to change my "handle" to something more apropiarte. Can I do that without changing my complete profile moderators, and how can I do it, if posible? Alan


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Well I spent 8 weeks on the border and ended up flying back to Central Mexico from Tijuana yesterday as I wanted to get back fast as I missed it here. No bus trip.
> 
> All our business went as planned with no problems. I sold the Mexicali hoiuse. Now we have no reason to go there anymore. I am a bit sad as I like the place.
> 
> I guess I will have to change my "handle" to something more apropiarte. Can I do that without changing my complete profile moderators, and how can I do it, if posible? Alan


I'll find out and let you know soon.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Well I spent 8 weeks on the border and ended up flying back to Central Mexico from Tijuana yesterday as I wanted to get back fast as I missed it here. No bus trip.
> 
> All our business went as planned with no problems. I sold the Mexicali hoiuse. Now we have no reason to go there anymore. I am a bit sad as I like the place.
> 
> I guess I will have to change my "handle" to something more apropiarte. Can I do that without changing my complete profile moderators, and how can I do it, if posible? Alan


Only the Administrators can change a username. It is above the pay grade of us ordinary mortal Moderators. Send a message using the the Contact Us link that appears near the bottom of the right hand column on pages. It has a checkbox for requesting a username change.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Only the Administrators can change a username. It is above the pay grade of us ordinary mortal Moderators. Send a message using the the Contact Us link that appears near the bottom of the right hand column on pages. It has a checkbox for requesting a username change.


I've been in touch with one of the forum's Super Mods and was told that they can also change a username. Click here Expat Forum Support/Site Help - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad to contact them.


----------



## Dperado1947 (Dec 10, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> In 6 or 7 weeks I will be going back from San Diego to SLP. I have thought of touring and stopping at 3 places on the way back by bus. A couple of nights in Culiacan, Mazatlan and Durango.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions of where the most convenient parts of town would be good to get a room and what I might expect to pay? Near the central plazas would be best and what places would be nice to visit while there? I am conversional fluent in Spanish. Alan


For the best security, I would fly Southwest to San Antonio, Texas. Then take the Groupo Senda bus to San Luis Potosi. Culiacan, Mazatlan and Durango are not the most secure places to be in alone, at night. That's just me.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Dperado1947 said:


> For the best security, I would fly Southwest to San Antonio, Texas. Then take the Groupo Senda bus to San Luis Potosi. Culiacan, Mazatlan and Durango are not the most secure places to be in alone, at night. That's just me.


Going to San Antonio on the way between San Diego and Culiacan-Mazatlan-Durango sounds crazy to me. Not only is it 90 degrees off the route but you would miss the beautiful bus trip through the deserts of Sonora and Sinaloa. As far as security, Dperado will have to clarify what exactly he/she is worrying about. I have taken that route numerous times by bus with no problems. I even spent one night sleeping in the Durango bus station when I missed a connection. Statistically, the fact that I haven't seen any problems doesn't mean much, but in reality, there are hundreds of buses every day on that route and thousands of trouble-free passenger trips, daily.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

They just opened the new cuota [Devil´s Backbone] from Durango to Mazatlan and this makes the old libre which was very hard to drive not the only way through the Sierra Madres from the central plateau. The most common route from San Luis Potosí to Mazatlán etc. was through Guadalajara and Tepic and a few hundred miles further, I think.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> They just opened the new cuota [Devil´s Backbone] from Durango to Mazatlan and this makes the old libre which was very hard to drive not the only way through the Sierra Madres from the central plateau. The most common route from San Luis Potosí to Mazatlán etc. was through Guadalajara and Tepic and a few hundred miles further, I think.


Another very scenic alternative would be to backtrack from Mazatlan to Los Mochis, then take the train over the Sierras through the Barrancas del Cobre to Chihuahua. That is a great trip.


----------



## zapfilms (Dec 11, 2012)

I would only do that route by bus with a few days to stay in each place. Friends (young maleable backs and tuchas) just did Zactecas to Culiacan thru Durango & Mazatlan doing the night trek - ugh! leave at 5 pm and arrive at noon. One convenient and cheap route is Volaris TJ to SLP or ZAC, just walk across from San Diego.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

zapfilms said:


> I would only do that route by bus with a few days to stay in each place. Friends (young maleable backs and tuchas) just did Zactecas to Culiacan thru Durango & Mazatlan doing the night trek - ugh! leave at 5 pm and arrive at noon. One convenient and cheap route is Volaris TJ to SLP or ZAC, just walk across from San Diego.


I have just now, the week before last, done the Volaris TJ airport to Guadalajara route alone. I have done it with my wife as she has done it frequently the last 5 years and I go to the TJ airport from San Diego to drop her off and pick her up.

The SLP to TJ runs once a week on Sunday morning . 7;35 AM since the middle of Nov. The return from TJ to SLP runs once a week on Sun. morning and leaves TJ at 2;35 AM.

My wife and I have tickets on the Volaris SLP to TJ flight Jan. 18th and from TJ to SLP Feb. 2nd. The cost was $2000 pesos each one way. We probably could have bought Guadalajara to TJ and back tickets for about $1400 pesos each one way. Not that much more considering the convience, [no 5 hour bus ride or $290 peso taxi ride in Guadalajara].

I have a skeptical view this service will be short lived though.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> I have just now, the week before last, done the Volaris TJ airport to Guadalajara route alone. I have done it with my wife as she has done it frequently the last 5 years and I go to the TJ airport from San Diego to drop her off and pick her up.
> 
> The SLP to TJ runs once a week on Sunday morning . 7;35 AM since the middle of Nov. The return from TJ to SLP runs once a week on Sun. morning and leaves TJ at 2;35 AM.
> 
> ...


No suggestions, just comments. 

If you are over 60, the luxury bus from Guadalajara to Tijuana is about $700 pesos. You can avoid the $290 peso taxi between the Guadalajara airport and the bus station. There is a local bus that does it for $10 pesos.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

> You can avoid the $290 peso taxi between the Guadalajara airport and the bus station. There is a local bus that does it for $10 pesos.


Where do you get on that bus at the GDL Airport?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> Where do you get on that bus at the GDL Airport?


There is a bus terminal about two blocks from Terminal 1. It is used mostly by airport employees. It is an ordinary local bus with no special accommodations for luggage.

To find it, exit Terminal 1, turn right, go one block past the end of the terminal. Turn left and go one block and you will see Terminal Terrestre on your right. 

The buses are run by Chapala line and take you to Central Vieja, the old bus station in the center of Guadalajara. From there you can get buses to nearby cities, or take another local bus or taxi to one of the other bus stations. Taxis from Central Vieja are much cheaper than from the airport, because there is no monopoly on taxi service like there is at the airport.

It is about a 40 minute trip from the airport to Central Vieja when traffic is light. In rush hour it can take much longer. Frequently the bus is standing room only for much of the trip. But getting on at the airport, you always get a seat. Also, in the other direction, you always get a seat since it starts at Central Vieja.


----------

